# Taza, vaso, platillo



## Key Offecka

¡Hola! ¿Qué tal amigos?

Una pregunta para los españoles (mil disculpas, pero la verdad, sí interesa la opinión de los españoles de España)
Para ustedes, ¿cómo se llaman las siguientes cosas?

#1 Cosa número uno






#2 Cosa número dos





La pregunta es sobre el recipiente dónde ponen café.

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## elprofe

Modifica el mensaje para poner más pequeñas las fotos por favor 
Lo primero es una taza de café de toda la vida
No me he tomado un café en un recipiente como el segundo en mi vida, pero lo llamaría "café con leche en vaso"


----------



## Seelewig

Lo primero, _taza_; o _tacita de café_.
Lo segundo, no sé, al tener pie dan ganas de llamarlo copa. Pero no. Con esa asa, si no tuviera pie, lo llamaría tazón. Quizá vaso. Jarrita tampoco, porque está lleno de café con leche. ¿Vaso con asa? ¿Copa con asa? Yo me inclinaría por _tazón_, finalmente.


----------



## Key Offecka

elprofe said:


> Modifica el mensaje para poner más pequeñas las fotos por favor


Hecho


----------



## lauranazario

No vivo en España, pero reconozco que esta foto #2 es un café irlandés, que característicamente se sirve en ese tipo de *vaso*.
"Vaso" lo llaman en Amazon España: Vasos para café irlandés | Amazon.es

Por acá está la receta.

saludos,
LN


----------



## Key Offecka

lauranazario said:


> foto #2 es un café irlandés


Lo siento, amigo, pero eso fue un cortado (bueno, al menos, eso fue lo que el mozo me dijo, aunque yo no le creí ). La pregunta es diferente, la pregunta es cómo los españoles llaman a los recepientes de la bebida que veis en las fotos.


----------



## lauranazario

La respuesta es "*vaso*" como indiqué arriba. En Amazon España lo llaman así. Vea el enlace que incluí en el mensaje #5.

saludos,
LN


----------



## Key Offecka

Muchas gracias, lauranazario, por ayudarme.
Interesa mucho que los hablantes, que la gente piensa. Amazon no es una autoridad para mí en el tema de lenguage, aun REA no simempre lo es


----------



## Seelewig

"Chile en una caja" tampoco es autoridad lingüística, imagino, pero bueno, solo por ver que no es fácil dar con el nombre "correcto oficial": tazón de vidrio.


----------



## RIU

Para mí, la primera es una taza y la segunda es una copa, pues tiene pie.


----------



## Duometri

RIU said:


> Para mí, la primera es una taza y la segunda es una copa, pues tiene pie.


 Lo mismo por aquí.


----------



## Key Offecka

Sí, eso es lo que quería escuchar. Muchísimas gracias por compartir sus opiniones.


----------



## chics

Para mí, y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo, el primer caso es claramente una *taza*. Suelen ser de porcelana, aunque las hay de cristal, no tienen pie, tienen esa asita al lado para cogerla sin quemarte, suelen tener el platito del mismo material y a conjunto y suelen usarse para bebidas calientes, como té, café o chocolate deshecho. Normalmente las de té e infusiones pueden ser más altas, algo de este estilo, aunque también pueden ser como las de tu imagen.

En Barcelona, en un bar se sirve habitualmente el café solo y el café con leche en una taza pequeña o una grande respectivamente, típicamente como la de tu imagen. Y el chocolate "a la taza" en taza, por supuesto. El café americano se suele servir en un vasito de cristal y el cortado en vasito o en taza, depende del sitio. El vasito es un vaso de cristal de tamaño más pequeño que los usados para beber agua, cilíndrico y no tiene asa.

El caso segundo es un poco difícil. Tiene asa, luego para mi no es un vaso. Y tampoco tiene mucha forma típica de taza, tiene pie, casi parece una jarrita o una copa de helado... quizá también le llamaría copa.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo le llamaría copa con asa.
Chics, ¿qué es el "chocolate deshecho"?


----------



## chics

Marsianitoh said:


> Chics, ¿qué es el "chocolate desecho"?



Pues eso, literalmente: una tableta de chocolate calentada al baño María hasta que funde y entonces medida en una taza. Aquí mojamos en él pan o melindros. O a veces se mete un poquito de leche para diluir. Lo mismo que el chocolate a la taza. El espeso de "las cosas claras, y el chocolate, espeso". ¿Cómo lo llamáis por tu tierra?

Copa con asa


----------



## Marsianitoh

chics said:


> Pues eso, literalmente: una tableta de chocolate calentada al baño María hasta que funde y entonces medida en una taza. Aquí mojamos en él pan o melindros. O a veces se mete un poquito de leche para diluir. Lo mismo que el chocolate a la taza. El espeso de "las cosas claras, y el chocolate, espeso". ¿Cómo lo llamáis por tu tierra?
> 
> Copa con asa


Aquí  no tomamos directamente el chocolate fundido en una taza, lo utilizamos para otras recetas. Otra cosa es el chocolate a la taza, ese se hace con leche o agua (una tableta de chocolate especial para hacer a la taza diluido en un litro/ litro y medio de líquido, o más,  depende de lo espeso que te guste).
No había oído en mi vida eso de " chocolate deshecho". Y ¿qué decís, " me voy a beber una taza de chocolate deshecho" o "voy a preparar chocolate deshecho"? Por curiosidad, ¿ en qué zona decís eso? Yo soy de Gipuzkoa.


----------



## Agró

*Chocolate deshecho* es la denominación habitual en el área catalanoparlante de lo que por aquí llamamos *chocolate hecho* o *chocolate a la taza*. 
Parece una contradicción pero así es. Deshacer el chocolate es al fin y al cabo fundirlo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Agró said:


> *Chocolate deshecho* es la denominación habitual en el área catalanoparlante de lo que por aquí llamamos *chocolate hecho* o *chocolate a la taza*.
> Parece una contradicción pero así es. Deshacer el chocolate es al fin y al cabo fundirlo.


 ¡Gracias!


----------



## Xiscomx

Es como dice @lauranazario, son las jarritas para servir el café irlandés que por aquí, Mallorca, también utilizamos para servir durante el período de Adviento el típico _glögg _escandinavo: vino tinto caliente, brandy o vodka, clavo, canela, jengibre, cáscara de naranja, pasas y almendras peladas y maceradas con el licor. Hay muchas recetas que no difieren mucho entre sí. Muchos utilizan las jarras de cerveza (1/2 litro) para servir el _glögg._


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo le llamaría copa con asa.


Yo también.


----------



## chics

Marsianitoh said:


> No había oído en mi vida eso de " chocolate deshecho". Y ¿qué decís, " me voy a beber una taza de chocolate deshecho" o "voy a preparar chocolate deshecho"? Por curiosidad, ¿ en qué zona decís eso? Yo soy de Gipuzkoa.


Je, je. Pues sí   

Supongo que es una traducción literal del catalán, _xocolata desfeta._ Como dice Agró, en Cataluña nos parece lo más natural del mundo.
¡No sabía que en algún lugar le llamaran_ chocolate HECHO_!!!! 

Gracias


----------



## Doraemon-

Para mí en ambos casos "taza", pues tienen asa.
Si quieres diferenciarlos el segundo es una taza de cristal, simplemente, o más específicamente es la típica "taza de chocolate", porque es la que se usa para esta bebida. Sería por tanto un "café en taza de chocolate", pero es siempre y en todo caso una taza, porque tiene asa, y nada impide que una taza tenga o no pie (aunque no suelan tenerlo).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Doraemon- said:


> Para mí en ambos casos "taza", pues tienen asa.
> Si quieres diferenciarlos el segundo es una taza de cristal, simplemente, o más específicamente es la típica "taza de chocolate", porque es la que se usa para esta bebida. Sería por tanto un "café en taza de chocolate", pero es siempre y en todo caso una taza, porque tiene asa, y nada impide que una taza tenga o no pie (aunque no suelan tenerlo).


¿Dónde es eso " la típica taza de chocolate"? Aquí tienes la búsqueda en Google de las imágenes de " taza de chocolate" taza de chocolate - Google Search
Como ves no hay ni una como la de la imagen, por lo que muy típica no parece. Hay alguna taza de cristal, es cierto, pero sin pie. 
Lo de la imagen ( creo que ya lo ha mencionado alguien) es una copa ( en este caso con asa) de las que a veces se utilizan para servir postres tipo helados, batidos o smoothies. También bebidas como ponches,  cafés especiales como el irlandés o por qué no,  un chocolate vienes. Pero de ahí a que sea " la típica taza de chocolate" va un trecho. No tienes más que mirar las tazas que ilustran los envoltorios de las tabletas de chocolate a la taza.


----------



## Ballenero

Después de un rato observando la "cosa número 2", tengo que decir que no sé como llamar a ese cacharro.
Al final, me voy a guiar, no por la forma sino por el contenido. 
Al tener leche, para mí es una jarrita (para ser jarra tendría que ser más grande).
Si tuviera licor, lo llamaría copa, también si tuviera helado.
Pero si oyera que alguien lo llama vaso, taza, tazón, copita no me sonaría raro porque es una mezcla de todo eso.


¡Salúd!


----------



## chics

Key, ¿nos podrías dar un poco de contexto? ¿Para qué lo vas a usar? ¿Dónde? ¿Cómo? No todos los recipientes tienen un nombre claramente asignado, como puedes ver, y nos ayudaría un poco.


----------



## Key Offecka

Gracias a todos por su opinión. De verdad, lo que dicen es interesante. Lo que me sorprende es que hay gente que tiene dudas cómo llamar "la cosa número 2" y hay gente que la llama una taza. ¿Taza? ¿De verdad?

Bueno, el contexto es lo siguiente.
Aquí en Chile (y en Colombia también) falta mucho de la cultura de tomar café. Te pueden llevar "un capuchino" o "un late" en esta cosa de vidrio. Que para mi gusto es feo. Hace poco tiempo (un par de años) atrás los chilenos aun se confundían el café vienés y el cafe capuchino. Yo podía pedir un capuchino y me traían un café vienés en esta copa de vidrio. Ahora es un poco mejor, sin embargo tengo problemas aquí en Chile de explicar que quiero un late en taza grande, a veces me traen la copa de vidrio. Pero, ¿un late en copa? ¿verdad? Yo pensaba que la razón fue mi maldito español, que la gente ni siquiera me entiende. Pero luego empecé a sospechar que es algo cultural. Preguntar a los chilenos o a los colombianos (aquí hay muchos mozos colombianos o venezolanos) algo sobre el café es lo mismo cómo preguntar a un ruso sobre el vino. Pues, me interesaba mucho la opinión de los españoles cómo de una nación con más experiencia con café.

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## chics

Quizá la cultura de tomar café sea distinta a la europea. Me sorprende que en Colombia no haya cultura de tomar café.

Desde luego, aquí la cosa 2 no es nada frecuente. Yo nunca he tomado café en eso.

¡Gracias por el contexto!


----------



## Rocko!

La Wikipedia en inglés tiene una página donde clasifican la cristalería para servir bebidas y a la cosa #2 lo llaman vaso irlandés para café (creo que lo mejor es dejar claro que el vaso es irlandés, no el café, porque igual y la gente lo usa para café que no es irlandés).
Bartending/Drinkware/Glassware - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


----------



## Janis Joplin

chics said:


> Pues eso, literalmente: una tableta de chocolate calentada al baño María hasta que funde y entonces medida en una taza. Aquí mojamos en él pan o melindros. O a veces se mete un poquito de leche para diluir. Lo mismo que el chocolate a la taza. El espeso de "las cosas claras, y el chocolate, espeso". ¿Cómo lo llamáis por tu tierra?



¿Es el que acompaña a los churros?


----------



## chics

Creo que en Madrid sí, y lo comen de desayuno.
En Barcelona lo comemos con pan o con melindros, típicamente, aunque también puede ser con un croissant o una ensaimada, por ejemplo.


----------



## Calambur

Key Offecka said:


> #2 Cosa número dos


Hola, y perdón que me meta, pero, si decidís cruzar la cordillera, a esa "cosa" llamala "jarrito": un jarrito de café. 

Saludos._


----------



## Ballenero

Rocko! said:


> La Wikipedia en inglés tiene una página donde clasifican la cristalería para servir bebidas y a la cosa #2 lo llaman vaso irlandés para café (creo que lo mejor es dejar claro que el vaso es irlandés, no el café, porque igual y la gente lo usa para café que no es irlandés).
> Bartending/Drinkware/Glassware - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


Entonces ahora lo entiendo; es taza por el café y copa por el whisky.
Con esto queda resuelto el misterio.


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> y copa por el whisky.


Si es por el "crea fama y échate a dormir", estoy de acuerdo.


----------

